
HNSort.com: Hacking Hacker News to make it sortable - ctingom
http://www.scrollinondubs.com/2009/07/27/sortable-hacker-news/
======
blasdel
He really should have known beforehand that it's a terrible idea to start a
new project in Coldfusion. Now he has proof!

Coldfusion has everything bad about PHP, but without any of the ease brought
by popularity, the cheap hosting, the instant deployment, the extensibility
with native modules, the piles of open source code (or implementations), or
even people controlling it that still care. The fact that it's been
implemented in Java for a while doesn't help you one bit, since it's at least
as difficult to find cheap hosting with JRun et. al.

~~~
rawr
Whine whine whine.

This is still a totally awesome app.

